

Open Source and Constraints - kenneth_reitz
http://kennethreitz.com/open-source-and-constraints.html

======
bediger4000
The author writes: _More and more, I've found that the simpler the tool is,
the more effective it is as a channel of creativity._

Reitz argues that simpler camera lenses force him to focus on the craft of
photography. This argument comes back around in the "IDE vs text editor" dust
ups that occur periodically. The simpler tool (for some definition of
"simpler", neither Emacs nor vim seems particularly simple to me, but then
neither does Wordpad or nano) forces you to concentrate on the craft of
coding, rather than manipulation of all the metaphorically shiny GUI objects.

